# HEMA - Historical European Martial Arts



## Brian G Turner (Nov 8, 2015)

I know HEMA has been mentioned a few times - the growing interest in replicating fighting techniques from historical manuscripts, most famously perhaps from the mediaeval period.

Anyway, here's a comprehensive video on YouTube about many aspects of HEMA:





At nearly 1h 30m, it is long - but potentially fascinating viewing for anyone interested in it.

Also, if you're interested in researching mediaeval weapon techniques, it can get very expensive very quickly to buy the fighting manuals, even from Amazon. However, there's been a big push to put much of this online for free at Wiktenauer
http://www.wiktenauer.com/

I know we have a few members who are already involved in HEMA projects, as part of helping their historical fantasy/fiction writing - perhaps we'll soon have a few more.


----------



## Martin Gill (Dec 12, 2015)

I've been a viking reenactor for years now and have done a bit of renaissance fighting as well. And I've literally just discovered a HEMA group in my home town. The one problem I've found is I now read a lot of books and think "yeah, fights don't actually work like that." I know any form of staged or competition fighting like this isn't "real", but you do start to learn the dynamics of how fights unfold - especially larger ones that become incredibly confusing very quickly.


----------



## Jmock (Apr 1, 2016)

I think the main thing I've taken away from reenactment and HEMA is that it doesn't matter how good you are, the fight can always go sideways. There's no point in doing the whole Sherlock Holmes vs. Moriarty chess game thing because your preconceptions will just blow up in your face. I've managed to go head to head with three of four incredibly talented fighters at once and walk away the winner, and I've been taken out by some newbie who's just picked up a word for the first time. It's always unpredictable which is what makes it fun.


----------



## Juliana (Apr 1, 2016)

I've started longsword classes with a local HEMA group - historical fencing to be more precise. We use the German School, based on the teachings of Johannes Liechtenauer. I'm still VERY much a beginner, but it's great fun and a really nice group, and good exercise too!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 1, 2016)

Juliana, is that a one-handed or two-handed weapon? Or one where you can switch between one or both hands?


----------



## Juliana (Apr 1, 2016)

It's a two-handed one. For lessons, since most of us fall somewhere in the beginner spectrum, we use the Rawlings synthetic longswords (though some of the more advanced students have steel blades of their own). Here's a blogpost my instructor wrote on the subject, in case you're interested: Review:  The Rawlings Synthetic Longsword, AKA Hit or Miss


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 1, 2016)

Juliana said:


> It's a two-handed one. For lessons, since most of us fall somewhere in the beginner spectrum, we use the Rawlings synthetic longswords (though some of the more advanced students have steel blades of their own). Here's a blogpost my instructor wrote on the subject, in case you're interested: Review:  The Rawlings Synthetic Longsword, AKA Hit or Miss



Ah! So does that mean you're learning the 5 basic German stances - Ox, Plow, Roof, Fool, and Near/Rear Ward? I've read, but not practised, the commentaries from Ringeck.


----------



## Juliana (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes, that's right Brian.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 8, 2016)

Been watching the enormo-vid in bits and pieces over a few days.

Very interesting stuff.


----------



## Lew Rockwell Fan (May 10, 2016)

Jmock said:


> I've been taken out by some newbie who's just picked up a word for the first time.


I've heard of cutting words but I had assumed it was merely metaphor.


----------

